# Endometrial Biopsy



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

Has anyone had this before?


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

No, not me. Are you scheduled for one, or contemplating whether to have the test done?Anyway, here's a "bump" for you.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes I've had one. They are not exactly pleasant but I prepared myself by taking ibuprofen and a sedative (I did this on my own because I was so freaked out). Anyway, it only took a couple of seconds. I think taking the sedative made it OK because I was relaxed and drowsy. Maybe your Dr. could prescribe 1 xanax or something?


----------



## Beckster (Sep 9, 2002)

Yes, I had an endometrial biopsy done over a year ago. It was done in the doctor's office. It was very, very uncomfortable. My doctor told me that I wouldn't need to take any ibuprofen prior to the procedure because it isn't that "bad". Well, considering this was coming from a male, I should have prepared myself and took some ibruprofen. The procedure does only last a few seconds, but for me it was very painful and I was glad my husband came along so I could hold his hand. I thought I was going to passout on the table! Afterwards I had some bleeding and just felt sore inside. I'm sure that for everyone, the procedure is different so please don't base your findings on my reply alone.I wish you the best with the procedure!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Just an afterthought here-I would absolutely NOT have this procedure without sedation of some kind. No matter what the staff tells you it is most definitely an uncomfortable procedure. I also had my hubby with me to hold my hand througout the procedure.


----------



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks Tiss and Super Beckster for the reply. My doctor didn't tell me to take anything at all for the pain.(I Will Now) Thanks so much for the warning. I'm due to have it done on 11/13. What were the reasons that your doctor wanted this done. I have very heavy periods, and always have. Jackie


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

THey were testing for any abnormalities such as cancer. I was having very irratic weird periods. I was also considering HRT at the time. I;ve been on HRT since Jan. and have not had a period since May. Menopause has been one of the best things I've gone through especially using HRT. My PMS was getting so bad I was becoming almost sucidal before I would start my period. Just terrible anxiety, irritability and depression. No more, I'm so much more even. I'm 46 now and my older sister who is 48 has not had a period in 2 years so she's completely through menopause. Good luck. Don't freak out but I would talk to the doc about some sort of sedation. I don't know why they poopoo it like they do but I read too much about beforehand that I knew I was going to sedate myself. Just bring someone along with you to drive you home. I wasn't knocked out or anything, I took a xanax.


----------



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

Tiss, I don't mean to sound stupid but what is HRT? I know my doctor wants to do something to get my periods under control, they rule my life. I have to get my iron levels checked every couple of months because I'm anemic. I just can't continue like this until I go through menopause. I understand about BAD PMS, and with IBS it's just too much. I am going to talk to my doctor about getting at least one xanax, and my husband said he would take me to the doctor that day. Thanks so much for your advice.JackieP.S. I'm 40 yrs. old, is 48 early for menopause?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

It is a little early however it is very often familial related. My mother had a hysterectomy in her 30's and I don't know about my grandmother. So my doc figured that since my sister went through it at age 46 then I'm about on course. I started having loads of problems around age 40 or 41. They may use birth control pills to help control your periods. I think there are other things to try too like may progesterone. HRT stands for 'hormone replacement therapy'. Of course it is very controversial but I chose to use it because I was having insomnia and terrible night sweats-YUK! There is a good website calledwww.earlymenopause.com that you might visit. I got loads of great information there. Good luck!


----------



## teacher954 (Jun 16, 2002)

great site and info Tiss, thanks, i've forwarded it to a friend who swears she is in perimenipause.


----------



## Jackinzeb (Mar 4, 2002)

I went to the doctor for my Endometrial Biopsy, well first off they wouldn't give me anything for pain to take before hand. I was thinking how bad can it be, it only takes 40 seconds. I talked to my doctor when I arrived about my concerns, she said "Trust me on this, it won't hurt". Ha Ha, the jokes on me. After the second attempt of putting this straw or tube in me, and yes hurting, I said what's up with this. She said she didn't have the right tools to get this done, the new tool should be in any day. Meanwhile, I'm going to have an ultra sound done to see if my lining is too thick for this to be done in the doctor's office? Jackie


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Jackin, that's why I medicated myself because the docs say it doesn't hurt yet every single woman I've talked to said "yes it damn sure does hurt"!


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

i had this procedure done a year ago. In the gyn's office. I screamed. He said, "We don't make our patients scream, so instead of doing this here in the office, it would be best if we put you under general anaesthesia. He said, We don't want to make you suffer. I was so grateful. Because it really hurt. I must have a really wonderful gyn, because he did this. (did it under anaesthesia, rather than making me suffer in the office). I am grateful he was so nice.


----------

